# How long can you leave a puppie alone?



## MA123 (Jan 2, 2013)

We are thinking of geting a miniture Labradoodle puppie. The problem is that my mum works, she leaves for work at 9.00am and gets back at 4.00pm so the dog will be alone for 7 hours. We would take her for a walk in the morning and again as soon as we get home. We will let her outside in the garden in the morning before the walk also. For the first few months, we will be able to come home for lunch to make sure she is ok. We would crate train her and leave toys for her to play with and also a warm blaket. We will leave food and water also. We know that she will go to toilet in the crate, so we are also going to leave puppie training pads but we could really use some advice on what you think we should do? Is it cruel to leave a young dog alone in the day?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Unless you can get someone to come in and spend time with the pup then my advice would be to forget purchasing a pup - that would be kinder as a pup needs socialisation and human company - 7 hours is way to long to be leaving a pup even if you are popping in at lunchtime.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm afraid that's too long for a puppy, for the first few weeks at home they will need numerous toilet trips and will need to be fed four times a day. It can work getting a pup and working full time, but you need to spend a good two weeks at home with pup, and arrange for someone to help out during the day time. 

I'd also suggest you look at the health tests for Poodles and Labradors, I'm assuming when you say miniature, they are going to use a poodle dog on a Labrador bitch? It would be highly irresponsible to do it the other way round. A couple of things to note, just because the dog is a cross of two breeds, doesn't mean it can't inherit the same illnesses that both pedigree breeds have, so for Labradors, there are currently seven health tests, I haven't a clue what there are for poodles, but I would imagine the very minimum health tests should be hip scores and eye tests, possibly also the genetic test for PRA. It's also a complete lottery what you will end up with, except to say you will end up with a dog, that could look anything inbetween both parents, or even resemble one of the parent breeds. I've seen Labradoodles that look like Labradors, definitely not hypoallergenic either, just in case you've read anything that says otherwise  

Good luck in your search, but please do only buy pups from breeders who health test, or even have a look on the Labradoodle Trust website, who rescue various poodle types of cross breeds


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there, 

I also wouldnt advise ever leaving a pup alone this long. If your heart is set on a pup look into doggy daycare ideally someone to come to yours while the little one is so young x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

That does sound along time for a pup to be alone during the day.
I leave my pup alone for 8 hours whilst I work but am only able to do this because I work nights so his alone time is the same as his regular bedtime. Also I have had to resign myself to the fact that toilet training will take longer as he has to have pads in his crate.
Personally I wouldnt leave him alone for more then a couple of hours during the day or totally alone for more then 4 hours whilst he is little.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Cn I just mention you shouldn't be aiming for the pup to be going toilet in the crate so putting pads in there will only encourage this further.

I do agree it is too long to leave a pup to start with, I spent two weeks with my girl then went back to work coming home at lunch but she had my other dog for company. 

Could you look at a rescue dog that is a little older past the puppy stage?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My girl is left home alone on days I am in the office. 

I would never have got her had my husbands / mine working hours / patterns been like this 3 years ago when she joined us.

I know its prol not what you want to hear but you cannot expect a young pup to be left alone for 7 hours a day from day 1.

It would take so long to toilet train for starters plus when your mum gets in from work isnt she going to be tired? And youl have a pup to toilet train / walk / play with / entertain etc. 

I would start by looking at dog walkers etc in the area - See if you could get a puppy sitter before you start looking for puppies.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Seven hours is too long for a young puppy even with someone coming in at lunchtime.

We had our dog from an 8 week pup and work full-time, for the first few months we had a dog walker come in to check and play with him twice a day and I would come home at lunchtime. So he had three visits between 9-5.30pm.

We have a Ridgeback and they are generally very easy to toilet train, so we had no accidents, but that won't be the same for all breeds.

Even now he's three we don't generally leave him for more than 4 hours. We have a dog walker the days I'm in the office.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> Cn I just mention you shouldn't be aiming for the pup to be going toilet in the crate so putting pads in there will only encourage this further.


Possibly crate inside a pen and the pads in the pen?

Might work!

MA123 - where abouts are you based in the world? I may be able to reccommend care for your pup if you do decide to have one x


----------



## Beaglesabout (Jan 3, 2013)

First off make sure its a miniture size for real. my neigbour thought she was getting a miniture thats what she was told now its the size of a great dane (massive).

I left my 8week old pup for the first time three days after getting him home and was fine for a 2 hours, now at 18 weeks i can leave him for a good 6+ hours without a problem, caged and covered. he'l moan for around a minute or two as my neigbour can hear then falls silent until i return.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Beaglesabout said:


> First off make sure its a miniture size for real. my neigbour thought she was getting a miniture thats what she was told now its the size of a great dane (massive).
> 
> I left my 8week old pup for the first time three days after getting him home and was fine for a 2 hours, now at 18 weeks i can leave him for a *good 6+ hours without a problem, caged and covered.* he'l moan for around a minute or two as my neigbour can hear then falls silent until i return.


This is why I dont like crates  How would you like to be in a dark room with the light off for 6 hours plus?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> This is why I dont like crates  How would you like to be in a dark room with the light off for 6 hours plus?


Mine go in a crate every night for 6 hours plus, and I don't leave a light on for them. 

I also crate them if I have to go out to work, although I do get a dog walker in if it's more than a few hours. With four large dogs (and soon to be five whilst I dogsit Rhuna's brother) I could end up coming home or waking up to carnage, it's simply safer for the dogs to be contained than left to their own devices.

Having said that, I wouldn't crate a young pup for long periods of time, they need to be allowed out to go to the toilet, and play around for a good couple of weeks after you get them home. In the past I've always taken annual leave so I have enough time and don't have to leave the house. I'm lucky enough these days to have a job that allows me to work from home a lot of the time, but I don't think it's irresponsible to have a puppy and work full time, as long as you make the appropriate arrangements.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> *Mine go in a crate every night for 6 hours plus, and I don't leave a light on for them.  *
> I also crate them if I have to go out to work, although I do get a dog walker in if it's more than a few hours. With four large dogs (and soon to be five whilst I dogsit Rhuna's brother) I could end up coming home or waking up to carnage, it's simply safer for the dogs to be contained than left to their own devices.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't crate a young pup for long periods of time, they need to be allowed out to go to the toilet, and play around for a good couple of weeks after you get them home. In the past I've always taken annual leave so I have enough time and don't have to leave the house. I'm lucky enough these days to have a job that allows me to work from home a lot of the time, but I don't think it's irresponsible to have a puppy and work full time, as long as you make the appropriate arrangements.


Very True - Just like Millie is in our bedroom with no light on but but would you crate them over night - have them out an hour or two while you get ready to work then crate them for 6+ hours, covered in the day whilst at work?

I dont think I could.

Most people who know me well enough know Millie is home alone during the day - I have nothing against dogs being on their own - we all have to work (As long as the dog is happy / not stressed).

But those who manage this dedicate alot of time outside of work to our dogs to make this work and the idea of popping puppy back in the crate when its times to go to work for 6+ hours doesnt work with me.

It took months of building Millie up being alone - and she was 10 months when we got her and over 2 before she was left a full day.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

2 hours at 8 weeks, 3 at 12 weeks. 4 hours at 6 months.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Very True but would you crate them over night - have them out an hour or two then crate them for 6+ hours in the day whilst at work?
> 
> I dont think I could.
> 
> ...


I think the longest I've crated mine for is 5 hours without booking the dog walker, and I was slightly delayed because I got called out. If I knew I was going to be out on site the next day, I would be up early to let them at least go to the loo, and the OH would let them have a free run and feed them if necessary.

This Sunday I need to be out on site for 6:30am, to take advantage of a full road closure, so I'll be leaving the house at 5:30am(ish), which is when I normally get up when I'm at work. There's no way I can get the dogs walked before then, it's pitch black, so yes, they will go back in their crates until the OH can deal with them, feed them etc, and I'll probably get home about lunch time and get them out for a good free run. I don't do this on a daily basis, but if I am out on site then they usually get fed, a short walk, and popped back in their crates for a few hours until I can get them out for a run when I get back in.

If it's a week day (where the OH is less likely to be able to help out), and I know I'll be longer than four hours, I book the dog walker and leave a key for her, she knows my dogs and gives them a good lead walk. They're a pretty happy, well adjusted lot generally, so the crating doesn't seem to worry them at all, in fact they love going in their crates as they get treated when they go in.

Edited to add the routine changes depending on what time of year it is, when it's lighter, I'd always try and get up and get them out for a free run before feeding and popping back in their crates. But if work has me booked to do something that relies on traffic management or plant equipment, I have no choice but to get out on site on time, which is often when it's still dark.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have always kept my new puppies with the older dogs and put them straight into the same routine - apart from fitting in extra feeds of course. I dont work full time now so do not have to worry and I did get someone to pop in and let the current dogs out when they were babies if I was working for more than 4 hours which was very rare.

I used to keep my dogs outside when I was not around so house training was never an issue. They were house trained as normal when I was home.

For the OP, it is not impossible but it is certainly much nicer for the pup if there is a second dog - I would not like to leave one on its own. And I certainly would not leave in a crate every day. What sort of life is that for a young pup that needs to sleep, crap and play at regular intervals and has to do it all in a confined space.

Miniature labradoodles seem to be the 'in' doodle at the moment. I would rather go for a pure mini poodle though, at least then you know what you will be getting.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think the longest I've crated mine for is 5 hours without booking the dog walker, and I was slightly delayed because I got called out. If I knew I was going to be out on site the next day, I would be up early to let them at least go to the loo, and the OH would let them have a free run and feed them if necessary.
> 
> This Sunday I need to be out on site for 6:30am, to take advantage of a full road closure, so I'll be leaving the house at 5:30am(ish), which is when I normally get up when I'm at work. There's no way I can get the dogs walked before then, it's pitch black, so yes, they will go back in their crates until the OH can deal with them, feed them etc, and I'll probably get home about lunch time and get them out for a good free run. I don't do this on a daily basis, but if I am out on site then they usually get fed, a short walk, and popped back in their crates for a few hours until I can get them out for a run when I get back in.
> 
> If it's a week day (where the OH is less likely to be able to help out), and I know I'll be longer than four hours, I book the dog walker and leave a key for her, she knows my dogs and gives them a good lead walk. They're a pretty happy, well adjusted lot generally, so the crating doesn't seem to worry them at all, in fact they love going in their crates as they get treated when they go in.


Which sounds a great arrangement for you and your dogs :thumbup: Used in the right way crates are fantastic - I may use one with any future dogs I would never say no.

But the poster who said there 18 week old can be left 6+ hours in a crate covered whilst they are at work did not mention a dog walker and it would be a shame for the OP to think puppy owner ship / dog ownership is as black / white at this.

It made it sound quite simple really that its as easy as you go out - you put the dog in the crate.

As you said yourself you wouldnt leave a young dog that long.

To the OP Sorry for derailing your thread but hopefully its helped


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Which sounds a great arrangement for you and your dogs :thumbup: Used in the right way crates are fantastic - I may use one with any future dogs I would never say no.
> 
> But the poster who said there 18 week old can be left 6+ hours in a crate covered whilst they are at work did not mention a dog walker and it would be a shame for the OP to think puppy owner ship / dog ownership is as black / white at this.
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo, maybe my initial post wasn't very well worded, but you definitely need help during the day time with a pup if you can't be there due to work commitments, and by that I mean throughout the day, not a one off visit. 

Crates are very useful, if you have dogs that wind each other up into naughty mode it can get very destructive! Even if you think a room is *safe* it's amazing just how many things they can chew!!


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have to say even now that Duke is over a year old I wouldn't be happy leaving him that long but that's just because I am a worrier! We leave him for max 6 hours (and that was only on a few occasions when I couldn't get away from work) and even then I'm only back in to let him out in the garden then away to work again. He isn't crated but we only give him access to the hall and kitchen but he's quite happy with his kong and his bed 

As a young puppy I couldn't have left him that long, we were fortunate that OH could take him into work on the days I was working long shifts. I suppose it really depends on the person and the dog, I have friends who leave their dog for 9 hours sometimes and say he is fine although I personally couldn't do it. You might end up with a pup who it takes a bit longer to settle into being alone and that might end up causing you and your mum extra stress.

You could always have a look into puppy day care or dog walkers who do puppy visits which could give you a good compromise


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Crates are very useful, if you have dogs that wind each other up into naughty mode it can get very destructive! *Even if you think a room is *safe* it's amazing just how many things they can chew!!*


Ain't that the truth!

Personally though I think 8 or 9 hours in a crate during the day then another 8 or so hours in a crate overnight is too much. It's one thing to pop a dog in a crate for an hour or two while you go shopping but spending 16+ hours out of every 24 in a crate just seems extremely unfair. And I wouldn't be without my crate so it's not that I'm against them!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Beaglesabout said:


> First off make sure its a miniture size for real. my neigbour thought she was getting a miniture thats what she was told now its the size of a great dane (massive).
> 
> I left my 8week old pup for the first time three days after getting him home and was fine for a 2 hours, now at 18 weeks i can leave him for a good 6+ hours without a problem, caged and covered. he'l moan for around a minute or two as my neigbour can hear then falls silent until i return.


6 + hours at 18 weeks. That's awful.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it just me that finds the idea of a 'Miniature' Labradoodle bizarre? I met one of these recently and as sweet as he was, he looked EXACTLY like an unclipped Miniature Poodle. If it looks like a Poodle and acts like a Poodle, why not just get a blimmin' Poodle? I am not sure how the tiny bit of Lab in them makes them desirable. Anyway.......

I am just going to echo what everyone else has said and say no, it is not acceptable to leave a puppy that long. You would end up with one miserable puppy. Maybe look at retired Greyhounds instead?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Patterdale_lover said:


> 6 + hours at 18 weeks. That's awful.


I agree, I would never leave a puppy crated for that long in one stretch during the day.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

dexter is 6 months old now and stays all day on his own, he gets a walk in the morning and one in the evening, he has got a crate but is only ever locked in it during night time, during the day hes in my kicthen & Dinning room, he has toys treats etc but i dont think he does much to be honest think he just sleeps all day. when he was younger he had people come in during the day but hes ok on his own now.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my pup on the 28th Dec and i'll be returning to work on the 14th.

When I get back to work I'll have had 2 and a half weeks with the pup, and i've been putting him on his own in the kitchen whilst I leave him for a few hours per day... he whined a LOT today but calmed after an hour.

Anyway, personally I wouldn't like to leave him in a crate for the 4 hour period in the morning or the 3 hour in the afternoon, if you can puppy proof an area and lock them in it at least they can excercise a little and play around..

So basically, I took 2 weeks off for the pup, constantly with him apart from training time on his own in the kitchen. 

I will be doing a 4 hour 8-12pm, home for lunch for 40-45 minutes and then away again for 3 hours.

Needless to say, I am quite worried but i've been re-assured it'll be fine the way i'm doing it.. no way would I have got him if I couldn't come home for lunch, it's not fair imo.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

JustJonathan said:


> I got my pup on the 28th Dec and i'll be returning to work on the 14th.
> 
> When I get back to work I'll have had 2 and a half weeks with the pup, and i've been putting him on his own in the kitchen whilst I leave him for a few hours per day... he whined a LOT today but calmed after an hour.
> 
> ...


i dont really see why that 45 mins in the afternoon makes much difference, when people went in to see dex during the day he seemed to cause more mayhem after they left, then on the times when he was on his own all day.


----------



## JustJonathan (Dec 12, 2012)

dexter12 said:


> i dont really see why that 45 mins in the afternoon makes much difference, when people went in to see dex during the day he seemed to cause more mayhem after they left, then on the times when he was on his own all day.


It makes a huge difference because I can check he's alright, change his water, feed him lunch until he's a bit older, give him a toilet break... need I say more?

Sorry but I don't think 8hours straight is suitable for any dog unless it's absolutely required... if there are times where I can't come home for lunch he'll be checked by a dog walker or sent to doggy day care.

On the mayhem front, that's why I'm training.. ignore when I re-enter a room, when he whines etc.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

JustJonathan said:


> It makes a huge difference because I can check he's alright, change his water, feed him lunch until he's a bit older, give him a toilet break... need I say more?
> 
> Sorry but I don't think 8hours straight is suitable for any dog unless it's absolutely required... if there are times where I can't come home for lunch he'll be checked by a dog walker or sent to doggy day care.
> 
> On the mayhem front, that's why I'm training.. ignore when I re-enter a room, when he whines etc.


in my opinion 45 mins dont make much of a difference, dex has a few bowels of water and he dosent have food at lunch time, so thats not an issue for me, and im only out 6 hrs aswel.


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

dexter12 said:


> in my opinion 45 mins dont make much of a difference, dex has a few bowels of water and he dosent have food at lunch time, so thats not an issue for me, and im only out 6 hrs aswel.


I think it depends on the dog and the owner, I come back at lunch and sometimes he just gets out for a pee and then I'm off to work again but although he is fully house trained he seems to have a small bladder and for me it would just be unfair to leave him in without getting out for the toilet so personally, 45 mins does make a difference.

However, if I didn't get back at lunch he could be left for 8+ hours, if I was out for 6 hours I might not come back to let him out, there are times I've had to leave him that long because I couldn't get away and he has been fine


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

How will you house train the dog if you are not there?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Random half post, nothing to see here lol.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

OP I dont think your situation is completely unworkable but I think you would need to be able to take at least 2 weeks off to be at home with the puppy when you first bring it home at 8 weeks old. My OH and I took a week off each when Izzy first came home, OH stayed home the first week, I did the 2nd week. This gave Izzy chance to settle and get her toilet training sorted (she was dry through the night after just 3 days and asking to be out during the day...she is a clever cookie though and not all dogs learn so quickly, it can take months)!

During those first 2 weeks we worked on building up the amount of time she could be left. Then after the 2 weeks we went back to work, she was left from 8.30-12 then 1-4. Luckily I work very close to where I live so could go home at lunchtime. It was very hard work in the early days! We crated her at night but didnt want her cooped up all day so we left the crate door open and she had access to the kitchen during the day! Be WARNED! We now need to redecorate (Izzy decided she didnt much like our wallpaper and that kitchen cupboard doors are great for chewing on)!

Our routine is still pretty much the same. I still go home at lunchtime even though shes now nearly 2, she goes to doggy daycare once a week to break the week up a bit for her. One night a week we go to an obedience class and sunday mornings we go to agility training so we do a lot with her to make up for the fact we work full time and its not easy but it is possible!

Good luck :thumbup:, I have to echo what others have said with the cross your looking at I would want to see both parents tested for the relevant diseases within their breed especially eyes and hip scores as I think both poodles and labs can have problems in those areas. Definitely would want the lab to be the mum and mini poodle the dad, the other way around would be seriously irresponsible on behalf of the breeder!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

dexter12 said:


> i dont really see why that 45 mins in the afternoon makes much difference, when people went in to see dex during the day he seemed to cause more mayhem after they left, then on the times when he was on his own all day.


Probably makes a hell of a difference to the dogs comfort if you let them out so they can toilet. And to have a stretch of their legs and a bit of a change of scenery.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

alison11 said:


> I think it depends on the dog and the owner, I come back at lunch and sometimes he just gets out for a pee and then I'm off to work again but although he is fully house trained he seems to have a small bladder and for me it would just be unfair to leave him in without getting out for the toilet so personally, 45 mins does make a difference.
> 
> However, if I didn't get back at lunch he could be left for 8+ hours, if I was out for 6 hours I might not come back to let him out, there are times I've had to leave him that long because I couldn't get away and he has been fine


totally agree different strokes for different folks, 

dexter is a big dog and luckily can hold his toilet, on the odd occasion i have come home to some cleaning but it really dont bother me. i suppose those 2 hours would make a difference.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Probably makes a hell of a difference to the dogs comfort if you let them out so they can toilet. And to have a stretch of their legs and a bit of a change of scenery.


my dog isnt cooped up i have got a massive kitchen with my dinning room on the end so he has plenty of room to stretch his legs,


----------



## katahnya (Dec 16, 2012)

We're fortunate in that when I finish lectures mid March I will then be able completely free until September to welcome and house-train our new puppy that we are getting. It also means that I can gradually get him used to spending time alone. We even spoke to the breeders and asked if they could hold the pup until I had finished so that I can be around (he'll be ready to come home a few weeks before I've finished) - they are happy to do so.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Me personally? 10 minutes


----------



## MA123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. So I am guessing that maybe an older rescue dog may be a better option at this stage. Perhaps a 2 year old?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

MA123 said:


> Thanks for your replies. So I am guessing that maybe an older rescue dog may be a better option at this stage. Perhaps a 2 year old?


This certainly would be easier with regards to toilet training. Personally U would still not want to leave a dog all day long while I was at work, no matter its age. Are you breed-specific or could you be more flexible? x


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

when we got Piper the rescue wouldnt consider anyone for a puppy if they would leave it for longer than 2 hours. Luckily i was able to work from home and hubby worked shifts, hence us being approved. we didnt crate though as she hated it and would make herself sick.

I think I can count on one hand the number of times Piper has been left for 7+ hours in the house. I just dont like doing it.

I think an older rescue do may be a better option.


----------

